# Leather and....?



## HorseCreek (Oct 7, 2014)

I got some of the Leather FO from BB. I had planned to blend it with the Beau Brummel (also from BB). Testing (some of each on a cotton ball in a container) just doesn't smell right to me. So.. any good leather blends, or just make it on it's own? I'm going for something for the gentlemen. I think leather will go over fairly well out here. Thanks!


----------



## katz2711 (Oct 7, 2014)

How about vanilla oak... I just got that from BB and would discribe it as a "manly vanilla"


----------



## goji_fries (Oct 7, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> So.. any good leather blends, or just make it on it's own? I'm going for something for the gentlemen. I think leather will go over fairly well out here. Thanks!





Leather + tiny bit of Choya Nakh EO
 Leather + musk of Japanese sea snail EO/extract <$$$>
Leather + tiny himalayan cedar EO + ambrette seed EO <$$$>
Can add a bit to round out fragrance: Woods, Rose, Myrrh
Try looking around online for other fragrance/essential oil blends for leather. I know they are out there. Good luck to you.


----------



## sagehill (Oct 8, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> I got some of the Leather FO from BB. I had planned to blend it with the Beau Brummel (also from BB). Testing (some of each on a cotton ball in a container) just doesn't smell right to me.


With single-note fragrances like leather or black tea, I pair that cap with one from every FO/EO in my stash, even ones I don't think will work. That way, I know right away which will work and what won't without wasting anything; I usually find at least a couple of pairs, but sometimes just one FO or EO is enough.  Then I swirl cap pairs under my nose, write down particularly appealing combinations, and pick my favorite 2 or 3 pairs, often combining two pairs.  When I get something I like, I start blending in drops, 1:1:1 and the classic 3:2:1.

Or, you take a shortcut by checking out ideas on the fragrance oil finder, maybe adding stronger notes already in their leather fragrance, more musk or lemon: http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=leather&x=0&y=0

BB for example says: "The refined leather aroma is evened out with Lemon and Mandarin zest with base notes of patchouli and frankincense." I would then add a little more lemon, or patch or frank, or various combinations.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 8, 2014)

I sniffed a leather and lime combo at the last craft fair I went to - it sounded weird but smelled really good. I think they called it "sunshine cowboy" which almost made me buy it on the spot.  I'm a sucker for fun names.


----------



## lsg (Oct 8, 2014)

You might try a little lavender EO with the leather to see how that smells.  Oakmoss might work well also.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Oct 8, 2014)

You could femme it up by adding maybe a light floral scent and calling it "Leather and Lace."


----------



## VanessaP (Oct 9, 2014)

The leather from Aztec, BB, Bitter Creek North (le sigh) and WSP are all acrid to me and smell like brand new car. The only one that smells (to me and my customers who are in love with the scent) like a real tanner's shop is Saddle Shop from DayStar. BCN's Leather used to be what I used, but they reformulated sometime between February '13 and February '14 and its now new car leather :/


----------



## newbie (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm right with you, Vanessa. Saddle Shop is the only leather I like that i've found so far. I can't stand BB's, even though I love them as a supplier. I have been interested in this thread because I haven't been able to figure out what to do with the dumb half bottle I have left. Might do some mixing this weekend!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 19, 2014)

I was just going through my FOs yesterday, and found a bottle of Pumpkin Lager from BB that I had totally forgotten. I have some leather FO too, and this thread just made me wonder if that might not be a nice combo.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Oct 26, 2014)

I love BB's Leather but it is super strong. Definitely needs a mix-in. (I have to keep the bottle in a plastic baggie so it doesn't stink up my Men's F.O. box.)
I use Beau Brummel with it and add a dash of Cedarwood. It's pretty darn manly and the Beau Brummel has a sweetness that the cedar cuts nicely. But I think Lime is a glorious idea.
*runs off to make soap*


----------



## MK (Nov 30, 2014)

One of my absolute favorite blends is leather with almond!!!  Everyone loves it, men and women.  Give it a go. 

The best leather FO I've come across is from Bitter Creek South.  It is absolutely spot on.  A strip of fresh leather, a belt, a purse, the scent when you walk into a boot store, haha.  It's perfect.


----------



## KristaY (Nov 30, 2014)

I mixed leather FO with Dragon's Blood. All the men in my family love it and their women love how they smell when they use it. One of my 60ish year old aunts told me when she walked into the bathroom while he was showering she said "Wow! You better watch out now honey!" Lol. That was a pretty nice compliment.


----------

